# bumps on galact



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

I noticed one large bump and a few small ones on the back and leg of one of my orange galacts. I first noticed the large one yesterday, and thought it was a water droplet at first. Later in the evening I realized it wasn't and found the others. The bumps are firm to the touch, not soft or watery like mentioned in some other threads. I watched the frog for an extended period today, and it does not seem to be bothered by the bumps. Any ideas? Should I go ahead and treat with Silversulfadiazene (assuming I can find it)? I guess I should mention this tank is on the bottom shelf of the rack, so has been getting cooler over the winter, like into the mid to upper 60's at night. Here is the best pic I could get, as I don't want to stress the frog more than necessary if it's immune system is already compromised.










Sorry for the poor quality, and thanks for any advice.


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

Nobody has any thoughts?


----------



## VenomR00 (Apr 23, 2010)

Jason I might have an idea but don't know plausibility. What if red ants or something a bit larger got in. With it being winter here they are trying to find warm avenues. I have had to spray a lot more then normal to get rid of the bugs at my casa.


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

NO, there are no ants. The frogs had been hiding a lot because of the cooler temps, and have been out the last few days with this weather we're having. Only 1 of the 2 have the bumps, and both are acting normal.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Is it possible that something in the tank poked his leg? 

eta: I don't know if Silversulfadiazene will help but, if you can find it, it's good to have on hand.


----------



## aspidites73 (Oct 2, 2012)

Can you give a better history on the animal? How long have you had the animal? What are it's origins, and did a reputable person tell you it's origins? Do you keep any wild caught animals, especially recent acquisitions? Have you noticed anything out of the ordinary, behavior wise, on this or any other animal in your care. I don't necessarily agree with the prophylactic approach to treatments. ALL medications have associated risks and side effects. It does not make sense (maybe in an extreme and particular case), and is dangerous, to simply play differential diagnostics.




epiphytes etc. said:


> I noticed one large bump and a few small ones on the back and leg of one of my orange galacts. I first noticed the large one yesterday, and thought it was a water droplet at first. Later in the evening I realized it wasn't and found the others. The bumps are firm to the touch, not soft or watery like mentioned in some other threads. I watched the frog for an extended period today, and it does not seem to be bothered by the bumps. Any ideas? Should I go ahead and treat with Silversulfadiazene (assuming I can find it)? I guess I should mention this tank is on the bottom shelf of the rack, so has been getting cooler over the winter, like into the mid to upper 60's at night. Here is the best pic I could get, as I don't want to stress the frog more than necessary if it's immune system is already compromised.
> 
> 
> Sorry for the poor quality, and thanks for any advice.


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

I got them as a probable pair in a trade with a reputable vendor in August 2012. I qt'ed them for 35 days, and ran fecals, which came out clean twice, but no B.d. swab. The affected individual is the bolder of the two, but I would consider neither shy. I have observed no unusual behavior. Both are eating like pigs. I am feeding every 2-3 days, dusting each time with Repashy calcium plus, supplementing with vit. A and superpig each about once a month. All my supplements are fresh. They are housed in a 20 high. I don't know what otber information to give you. 

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

Well, here's an update. Since I really didn't receive any advice I decided to just treat with some antibiotic ointments I had on hand, Polysporin and Mupirocin, alternating one in the am, the other in the pm. After about 36 hours, the bumps are definitely receding, though they are now soft and deflated looking. I hope that is a good sign.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Sounds promising. Keep us posted.


----------



## aspidites73 (Oct 2, 2012)

I apologize for leaving you hanging. It is definitely good news that a topical antibiotic is working. A bacterial lesion is quite possibly the easiest fix. My only question now would be; how was the skin compromised? Frogface may have hit the nail on the head when he/she asked if anything within your terrarium could have punctured the skin. Take a good look and be sure there isn't anything with sharp or pointed edges. You may not find anything. In which case, just keep out a watchful eye.



epiphytes etc. said:


> Well, here's an update. Since I really didn't receive any advice I decided to just treat with some antibiotic ointments I had on hand, Polysporin and Mupirocin, alternating one in the am, the other in the pm. After about 36 hours, the bumps are definitely receding, though they are now soft and deflated looking. I hope that is a good sign.


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

There's nothing sharp, per se, in the tank, other than Cryptanthus leaf edges. However, like I said they were hunkered down quite a bit over the last few months, due to lower temps in my house. It's very well possible the frog rubbed a raw spot while wedging itself into a hollow log that's in there. I will definitely keep an eye out for anything else that may be culprit. In any case, it seems to be fairing well, alert, acting normally and remaining very bold in qt. Thanks, all.


----------

